
Twitter Acquires ‘Values of n’, Adds Rael Dornfest To The Team  - dell9000
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/24/twitter-acquires-values-of-n-adds-rael-dornfest-to-the-team/
======
jamess
Call me a bluff old traditionalist, but I really fail to understand new
economy 2.0. Companies that have no revenue buying other companies that have
no revenue and rejecting purchasing attempts from other companies who have no
revenue who would pay for them in shares the value of which scarcely exceeds
the value of the paper they are printed on.

Is there some ultimate strategy that the twitters, facebooks and youtubes of
this world have that I'm too narrow minded to see but will make these
companies bigger than Jesus, or is this the same business model as new economy
v1?

~~~
brk
_the same business model as new economy v1?_

The same, but now with AJAX and Rails.

~~~
jonursenbach
DHH is to blame for the economic collapse, not the housing markets.

~~~
hbien
Heh, even though he stresses charging money for your product.

------
sh1mmer
I've actually thought that Twitter could make quite the business model out of
using their search acquisition and some other things to work with brands to
track trends. The recent piece on O'Reilly blog post
([http://broadcast.oreilly.com/2008/11/why-jerry-seinfeld-
prob...](http://broadcast.oreilly.com/2008/11/why-jerry-seinfeld-probably-
co.html)) about tracking the emotional connection to the MS Seinfeld ad is
exactly what I'm thinking.

Add to that some permission marketing stuff and they could be onto a
goldmine...

------
redorb
to be so good that another company buys your company for you, now that's good!

~~~
antiform
He's been doing great stuff for a while. I've been a big fan since I first
installed Blosxom as my first Perl script on my first webserver with CGI
scripting what seems like ages ago. It seems like he would be a great fit with
the whole Twitter culture. I'm excited to see what comes out of this.

